# hyper-v boot error



## yhq_34 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi;

I installed new FreeBSD 11 on Hyper-V. Every time I reboot it will stuck in below screen. I need press enter and it will start normally. Anyone knows what the problem is?


----------



## VladiBG (Apr 20, 2018)

da0 and da1 are detected after the kernel_mount()
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=208882

Why do you need zfs on Hyper-V?


----------

